# Last Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did drunken chickens and tater bombs last night. Cored out taters with an apple corer and stuffed the void with shredded cheese and bacon crumbles. Used 1" pieces of the cores to plug the holes. Oiled and coated them with Kosher salt and baked in a 400* oven.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Damm, that looks good


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to try that potato idea. Looks great.

Darin


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent! Off to buy an apple corer. Thanks Pay


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Excellent! Off to buy an apple corer. Thanks Pay


You are welcome.

Thanks for the nice comments Y'all.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Now that's fanger lickin' good  Added to my must try list.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What temp and how long do you bake the potatoes with cheese and bacon in them?

Darin


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

how do you get the chickens to stay on the cans?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you have a piece of 3/4" ridgid copper pipe, you have a corer. 8" piece is good to go. A copper pipe nipple is the same thing. It helps to put the tubing on a fine wheel and sharpen one end. Just tap it with a hammer and you've cored either one. A dowel rod shoves the core out just fine.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> If you have a piece of 3/4" ridgid copper pipe, you have a corer. 8" piece is good to go. A copper pipe nipple is the same thing. It helps to put the tubing on a fine wheel and sharpen one end. Just tap it with a hammer and you've cored either one. A dowel rod shoves the core out just fine.


I used a piece of 1/2 inch pvc pipe. I just sharpened one end and shoved it through. Worked great.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Either one is a sight cheaper than buying an apple corer. Since I like the cheese, I wanted a bigger plug. Not by much, but every dab helps.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> how do you get the chickens to stay on the cans?


I have several racks made to hold the can and support the bird. You can buy them almost everywhere.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

gonna have to try the plugged taters.. I have been doing the salt trick lately too, cept I just wet mine, tried the oil and didn't care for it...

what did you stuff in the chicken neck holes?... looks like mushrooms but not sure, and what does it do for the cooking time/flavor?...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> gonna have to try the plugged taters.. I have been doing the salt trick lately too, cept I just wet mine, tried the oil and didn't care for it...
> 
> what did you stuff in the chicken neck holes?... looks like mushrooms but not sure, and what does it do for the cooking time/flavor?...


Pieces of the tater plugs. The steam from the coke and spices flavor the bird from the inside and smoke and spices on the outside. The neck hole plugs keep the steam inside.


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

that looks good..........


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> What temp and how long do you bake the potatoes with cheese and bacon in them?
> 
> Darin


At 400* for just over an hour for these. Depends on the size.


----------

